
Nonreligious children are more generous - chriskanan
http://news.sciencemag.org/brain-behavior/2015/11/nonreligious-children-are-more-generous
======
c2the3rd
I think there might me a simple explanation for this.

Nonreligious children tend to be richer and come from richer countries. Having
more wealth means they do not attach as much value to material goods, so they
are more "altruistic". Likewise, wealth shields them from the consequences of
negative actions, so they are less "punitive".

